# Any 4.2.2 ROMS with strong signal



## A1Barrett (Apr 26, 2012)

The 4.2.2 ROMS that are out rock.....except for signal strength. Are they're any newer ROMS out there with good signal strength?

Why is it like that BTW?
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

It is the way 4.2.2 reports signal


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> It is the way 4.2.2 reports signal


Not from my experience. At work I get no data with AOSP. Running any TW ROM I can connect and browse the web.


----------



## kismet769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm getting full signal on Liquid. No issues with lost data or calls.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dznuts (Oct 11, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Not from my experience. At work I get no data with AOSP. Running any TW ROM I can connect and browse the web.


Menu --> System Settings --> Wireless & Networks --> More... --> Mobile Networks --> Enable Data roaming

I had the same problem when I installed it a couple days ago


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

dznuts said:


> Menu --> System Settings --> Wireless & Networks --> More... --> Mobile Networks --> Enable Data roaming
> 
> I had the same problem when I installed it a couple days ago


Won't this cost you money if you roam?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Won't this cost you money if you roam?


Nah Verizon doesn't charge for domestic roaming.

I still feel AOSP is slightly worse than TW in signal strength, but its gotten better. As someone else mentioned 4.2 does report signal a lot differently than TW, on AOSP it will frequently show me as no bars/1 bar even with 4G as my signal QUALITY (asu) is really low here, even thought signal STRENGTH (dBm) is relatively high. I actually appreciate that as its more realistic, and when traveling to a city with good LTE it shows properly full bars. Its based on quality and strength not just strength.

Still, the phone tends to revert to 3G rather than 4G in different places that on TW it tends to hold 4G, albeit a weak signal of course. I think this is just a preference to swap to a stronger 3G or higher quality 3G connection over a spotty 4G connection. There's benefits to both approaches.


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

TW has proprietary hardware-specific binaries, which AOSP does not have access to. Therefore, any TW ROM from your carrier will be optimized for your carrier's signal reception.


----------



## A1Barrett (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you.... I get it now.

Will aosp ever have access to those binaries?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

Not unless the carriers/OEMs release the source code. Nexus devices have released their hardware binaries, but it's doubtful that other devices will. It could be considered an incentive to not mod your phone. But it's not an issue for me, I get zero reception where I live anyway, and it works fine when I go into town.


----------



## A1Barrett (Apr 26, 2012)

Is it a 4g lte proprietary thing where gsm is open source?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

No, doesn't matter whether it's CDMA/GSM. The Nexus family is just the only line that has released this information. None of the other devices have. For instance, the VZW Galaxy Nexus is included, which is CDMA.

Here's some info if you want to look into it:

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/03/01/achievement-unlocked-google-nexus-4-and-nexus-7-are-the-first-ever-aosp-devices-that-have-100-of-the-proprietary-binaries-available/

and these are linked in that blog but I've got em pulled up so here ya go:

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/03/01/google-completes-android-4-2-2-rollout-nexus-4-and-nexus-7-3g-now-fully-supported-by-aosp/

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers


----------



## A1Barrett (Apr 26, 2012)

That's interesting, not something that is well known. When I had the RAZR maxx, the nonblur Roms didn't seem to suffer with weaker signal strength. I guess its more obvious on the S3.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## kl323 (Jul 23, 2011)

On a somewhat related note, I do notice AOSP ROMs tend to cause my phone to run hotter in places with shoddy reception. Not so with TW.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> on AOSP it will frequently show me as no bars/1 bar even with 4G as my signal QUALITY (asu) is really low here, even thought signal STRENGTH (dBm) is relatively high.


ASU is actually just 140 - (current RSRP signal [the general signal # shown under settings for LTE]) on LTE. It's kind of a meaningless number once you know that haha . Also, all mentions of the signal strength for LTE being readjusted in the bar reading at the top of the device in 4.2.2 are correct. They were semi inflated for 4.0.4 and then really inflated on 4.1.x. They're more like what they were for 4.0.2 on the Galaxy Nexus if anyone had it back then.

Best thing to do? Ignore bars exist when on LTE and look at signal strength and other factors.


----------



## A1Barrett (Apr 26, 2012)

I get that the signal strength shown sometimes isn't accurate, I'm speaking from real world experience. Like being in the south 40 of Target and having no reception with AOSP (not being able to even make a call) and two days later having 1-2 bars of 4g on a TW rom and using google shopper to scan bar codes and check prices.

Just something to consider when thinking about my next phone....I prefer stock Android and some AOPK/CM flavors. Just hoping against hope that VZ gets a nexus again.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## funnyperson1 (Oct 28, 2012)

dznuts said:


> Menu --> System Settings --> Wireless & Networks --> More... --> Mobile Networks --> Enable Data roaming
> 
> I had the same problem when I installed it a couple days ago


Hrm, that may explain something. On CM10.1 I had occasional drops, maybe once a week. On RootBox I was dropping all the time, at least once a day and in areas where I lost data completely or dropped to 1x RTT with RootBox I have strong 3G (or weak 4G) on TW. I'm not sure what my settings were for CM10.1, but I'm pretty sure on RootBox my data roaming was off.

I may give AOSP another shot when I have some free time







.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

yarly said:


> ASU is actually just 140 - (current RSRP signal [the general signal # shown under settings for LTE]) on LTE. It's kind of a meaningless number once you know that haha . Also, all mentions of the signal strength for LTE being readjusted in the bar reading at the top of the device in 4.2.2 are correct. They were semi inflated for 4.0.4 and then really inflated on 4.1.x. They're more like what they were for 4.0.2 on the Galaxy Nexus if anyone had it back then.
> 
> Best thing to do? Ignore bars exist when on LTE and look at signal strength and other factors.


Thanks dude. I use your app to determine relatively real signal strength, appears I have some brushing up to do.

Sent from my 4.2.2 jelly-beaned SCH-I535


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

aosp versions without a matching ota will probably have driver issues from not having matching proprietary binaries. If you want to run AOSP on a non AOSP phone, it's best to stay with whatever the latest matching OTA version was instead of jumping ahead to have the newest thing out.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

A1Barrett said:


> Is it a 4g lte proprietary thing where gsm is open source?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


lte is gsm v4 and gsm is not open source. However, there are open implementations of GSM that no one has tried to litigate against yet. That and some of the older patents on GSM, like some of the older ones of CDMA are now expired.


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

Paranoid Android and Mastamoon's cm10.1 are the best for me, however, I have only had good luck with the K1 and K3 radios.

Sent via Crossbreeded, 100% V6 Supercharged. KT747'd and Linaro Built Paranoid Android 3.10


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Sourcery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

